
China has ‘zero chance’ of acquiring ‘vulnerable’ Europe tech firms - doener
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/16/chinese-takeover-of-europe-tech-firms-face-increased-scrutiny.html
======
coldtea
> _Margrethe Vestager, the European Union’s competition commissioner,
> suggested that countries should consider taking stakes in companies to fend
> off the threat of a Chinese takeover._

So much for "globalization".

